# New pics from this weekend



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Finally had some time to exercise my new Canon S40 digicam...










More pics here


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Al, the pix with your old cam (was a Nikon, if I'm not wrong) looked kinda better  

I'm sure the new cam has better MP and more features, maybe you need to exercise more


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

It's kind of a mixed bag... the smaller camera is definitely sharper and has more megapixels, but I think the metering is much less sophisticated.

Is it the darkness of the photos that's throwing you, or something else?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *Is it the darkness of the photos that's throwing you, or something else? *


The pix are crystal clear. Maybe you're standing on the wrong side. Try shooting from sun behind instead of from side or front. Maybe you get better results.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *
> 
> The pix are crystal clear. Maybe you're standing on the wrong side. Try shooting from sun behind instead of from side or front. Maybe you get better results. *


The sun was shining on the driver's side front corner...










Direct sun shot... is that better than the rest?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *The sun was shining on the driver's side front corner...
> Direct sun shot... is that better than the rest? *


Yep, far better. BTW, saw the cam at the store the other day, it's really very small


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Small was a big priority with this camera. I hated carrying around my Nikon CP950. Totally different characters... the Nikon definitely balanced out the light much better.

I miss the swiveling body every single time I use the S40.


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

Al, 

Are you gonna clear the amber reflector on the front fender?


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Nice Al! :thumb: Great landscape!  :thumb:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

You and your clean car


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

RChoudry said:


> *Are you gonna clear the amber reflector on the front fender? *


Nah, amber is good.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> Nah, amber is good.  *


Not to mention legal, too!


----------

